# My new planted



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

any fishes going into that tank?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey awesome whats the straight fluffy plants

imo you should find a structureal piece and plant around that


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I have no clue what plant that is, i won an auction off of aquabid and I got a SH*T LOAD of plants for $150. All I know are the swords and the mini swords. I was waiting for the temperature to go up to about 80+ and it's now there so I've put it about 200+ juvenile red belly piranhas in there. I actually just planted the micro swords and added some floating plants to it, here's an updated pic.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

wow very nice. good job


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

lloks better now that you added the small front plant i do have to say you got a lot of plants for 150

ive spent a fortune on this 210 of mine just for plants since my cariba kept knocking them out i just added most of the old ones to the 125 rhom tank


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Man, that only a few of the mini swords that I got in this shipment. This guy gave me so much of it that I had to stick the rest into my first 55gallon planted and they're just floating COMPLETELY covering the top of the tank, I'd say there are hundreds of them. The bettas are loving it though, they're all chilling up in it. Here I took a picture just to give you an idea of how many there are.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

holy crap man if i was you id just stick them all in the gravel as the will most likly die if they stay floating like that send me some ill put them to good use


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> holy crap man if i was you id just stick them all in the gravel as the will most likly die if they stay floating like that send me some ill put them to good use


I think they'll be fine for a day or two, I've got plans to plant some into the 55gallon and the rest I'm going to put into rockwool cubes and set them into my 75 gallon bare bottom discus tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

the plants should be fine floating for a good while, just keep an eye on them.

lots of plants! -hey, I like that


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> the plants should be fine floating for a good while, just keep an eye on them.
> 
> lots of plants! -hey, I like that


hey, thanks! I just read your post from a different topic and well, I think I'm at that stage where I'm going to end up growing plants out instead of making a pleasant looking tank. I think my 150 looks great, but I'll never be finished making it look like a real aquascaping project! I think I'm addicted to plants now... it just adds, what it seems, that missing piece to an aquarium.


----------

